# What in the world is this colorful guy's color?



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

OKay, so I was browsing through my local CL and I happened to stumble across this wonderfully colored guy. What on earth would you call this color? Either way, would you pay their asking price for him?


http://lexington.craigslist.org/grd/2252203146.html


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm not an appy expert, but I'm guessing he has the varnish gene, though I could be wrong, he's definitely a blanket appy with some other gene that is making his mane and tail light while the base color is dark. I would be worried about the fact that he's only 2, and they've already run him around barrels a few times, and they make it sound like they've been riding him a lot, which isn't good for a horse thats only 2, not to mention he's not gelded yet, and you'd have to do that if you bought him, as he's not stud material. The price itself isn't too bad (at least for my area), but there are other reasons why I wouldn't buy him.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

No I would not pay that price. I bet he sheds out lighter but he sure is an interesting color now I think he'll be really light once he's older.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hm.. I'm not sure with the winter coat, but he might just be a chocolate palomino appy.


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

Definitely not worth $2k. I have no idea about the color. It is pretty cool but well .... not my cup of tea. 

Are you looking for a walker? I'm in western Kentucky and there are tons of nice, nice walkers to be had for $300-500.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't say on his color. He is certainly a blanket appy but he could also have some varnish in there.

Either way, NO, I would most certainly not pay that much for him. There are so many red flags being sent up in my brain reading that ad that I probably wouldn't even bother to look at him.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

sunedee, yes I am looking for a nice walker. I wouldn't mind running into a very very nicely colored up gelding for a great price that has a great running walk gait instead of a rack which is what my mare has already. I'd like for it to have some spunk to it, but still gentle and laid back. If the horse has papers, fine. If not, fine. I'm basically looking for something to get into showing with.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like a Silver dapple black, blanket appaloosa to me.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

kywalkinghorse2010 said:


> sunedee, yes I am looking for a nice walker. I wouldn't mind running into a very very nicely colored up gelding for a great price that has a great running walk gait instead of a rack which is what my mare has already. I'd like for it to have some spunk to it, but still gentle and laid back. If the horse has papers, fine. If not, fine. I'm basically looking for something to get into showing with.


Check around middle/eastern Tennessee. That's where a good portion of show walkers are, and those things are going a dime a dozen.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kenda said:


> Looks like a Silver dapple black, blanket appaloosa to me.


As far as I know, silver is not present in appaloosas at this time. I do agree that he looks silver by his mane and tail. He _is_ a blanket, varnish, black based appaloosa.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, he is a walkaloosa and they have discovered that the silver gene is in some bloodlines in the Tennessee Walking Horses, so maybe his TWH parent was a silver carrier and that's what that is.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kywalkinghorse2010 said:


> Well, he is a walkaloosa and they have discovered that the silver gene is in some bloodlines in the Tennessee Walking Horses, so maybe his TWH parent was a silver carrier and that's what that is.


Ahh that could very well be. I did not look at the add other then the picture. I should say I did not read it and I just skimmed the thread.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Could he be any other color besides a silver black blanket varnish then?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With the coat colors on horses being so variable from horse to horse, the only way to know 100% for sure what color he is is to have him tested. Really, all we can do is speculate from a couple of pictures.

His base color could be brown or even liver chestnut. He could be a very dark silver bay. There is just no way to know for sure.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

black based, i.e. he could be black or bay or brown. I highly doubt he is red based though.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

So how much would you guys pay for a horse like this one? I'm not really seriously interested in buying him, but I'm just wondering what would be a smart offer to send them if I couldn't find anything else locally.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally, I would save his listing only as a last resort. But if it came to that, I don't know that I would go higher than a couple hundred. There are just too many warning bells for me to dish out much, especially their asking price.

In my area, I can get a well bred, well conformed, well started, registered horse for that price.


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I was seriously thinking that these people had to be smoking something lol for them to think that this horse was worth that much. I was thinking that I wouldn't pay over $500 for him and even that would be pushing it.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldnt pay that much for him. He is cute though.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

My family has a black Appy filly (two bay parents) with a snowcap and a white tail, and partially white mane like that. The Appy gene can do some strange things to coat color. 

Her full sister is also black - was born a snowflake (very few flakes though) and ended up wildly colored (most of her black has faded to a steel grey, but she has these white "dapple" like markings all over her body)... again with the white mane and tail (what little of each she has LOL). 

We haven't DNA tested either of them... but as far as we know the only gene they could carry which would explain it would be the Lp gene.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> As far as I know, silver is not present in appaloosas at this time. I do agree that he looks silver by his mane and tail. He _is_ a blanket, varnish, black based appaloosa.


There is silver in ApHC, but it's rare. 

I think it's just Lp causing his mane/tail to be white. It can do that


----------

